# Free Download - Encyclopedia of Aquarium Plants



## Luminescent

Link: http://www.ebook3000.com/animals/Encyclopedia-of-Aquarium-Plants_64779.html

It's a beautiful book, lots of information and images.

I used the top 'Deposit Files' link on the above 'ebook' page and it was about 8 minutes total dl time.

Peter Hiscock, quot;Encyclopedia of Aquarium Plantsquot; 
Barron's Educational Series (April 2003) | ISBN-10: 0764155210 | 208 Pages | File type: PDF | 199 mb


----------



## king kong

very nice.


----------



## tonnakpil

Thanks


----------



## Apprentice

Thanks Luminescent! I have this in hardcover but it will be great to have on my laptop when traveling.


----------



## rjordan393

The download is free but the license is not.


----------



## DanielG

"Files not found"...


----------



## HDBenson

I tried dowloading this through the deposit link and once downloaded it said file damaged..


----------



## rjordan393

I have seen reviews of this book and one reviewer said that the book is misnamed. It is not an encyclopedia. If it were, then it would have all the plants that are known to be planted in aquariums.
The book may be outdated. You might do better searching in a book store. Good Luck.


----------



## rjordan393

The first time I tried to download this book, I was asked to purchase a license. I must have hit the wrong key at the web site. Look for the "Deposit Files" link and click on it.
So I was able to download it with no trouble.
However, the book comes up short on some parameters that are best for the plants such as pH, General Hardness and Carbonate Hardness. However, there are good pictures of the plants that all can view to see what they look like.


----------



## ridhi142

Thanks to share this nice information. I first time found Aquarium Plants Ebook online. This is very useful for me.


----------



## dirtmonkey

...


----------



## dirtmonkey

Thanks! This could be especially useful to look up those old names I'm starting to forget while I've been paying more attention to newer plants to the hobby for the past couple decades. Maybe I won't have to go through months of remembering obscure details about something like unusual propagation methods, and starting a dozen more of them before I can finally remember the name of the dumb thing (Looking at you, _Rorippa aquatica_... if that's even still your real name).


----------



## rmsalaysay

Thank you so much for this mate.


Greetings from Philippines (QC)


----------

